# heater and filter in 2.5 g



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i've got another betta last weekend with a 2.5 g tank. the little tank came with a undergravel filter, which basically was just some kinda plastic plataform with a  bunch of holes (sorry, i had never seen an undergravel filter before, so i dont know what they look like). i was supposed to cover it with gravel, set up a plastic tube and insert an air stone in it. so, i kept thinking how it would filter anything if there were no suction... i decided to buy another small filter and found this "small world filter" by penn-plax. it comes with a foam and some carbon. has anyone ever seen it? is it worth leaving in the tank? 

besides that, i also bought a "small aquarium heater" for 2 to 5 gallons by Jr. Aquatics (www.jraquatics.com). It says "no glass for added safety", but should i put it in the aquarium??


----------



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

I have one of those. 5 gallon it doesnt' heat up at all (5 gallon hex the temp is at 70ish). From what i've heard 1.5 gallon to probably 3.5 would be good.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ya I hear Jr.heater is best suited for 1.5-3.5 too.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

so, should i put it in the tank?
what about the filter? is it good or not?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Those small world filters are fine. I use them in my spawn bin. Only thing I would recommend however, is to get one of those little plastic valves that regulate the air flow to the filter. Bettas don't care much for currents and the valve contains it to a "low bubble action." 

The jr. heater is fine too, it helps to keep the water temp more constant when the room temp fluctuates. This heater isn't very powerful, so don't expect a major change, but it helps. You can add both w/o reservation.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

thank you!! and i have already got the plastic valve, i also thought it was too much current specially for a 2.5 g tank!


----------

